# Kids arriving in 3...2....



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I am preparing as best I can for what is sure to be a hectic few days! Nearly all of my does are due within 3 days of each other, starting tomorrow! There were only two outliers- one who kidded a couple of days ago and another not due until the end of the month. The other six are all due between Friday and Sunday, with FOUR due on Friday, tomorrow. I have never had this many due in such a short timeframe before and I am stressing! Naturally there is rain in the forecast for the next few days as well. 

Most of the does have kidded before. A couple are first fresheners, and some are bred to an exciting new buck I bought last spring, so these will be his first kids. I'm very excited to see what we get- hopefully more girls than last year! The doe who already kidded started us off with twin bucks, so the others will need to make up for it! Last year was our buck year, which included a litter of quad bucks and a litter of quints that was 4 bucks/1 doe. Somebody owes me some does this year!

Praying for easy deliveries!
Here are the two we have on the ground so far, Taco and Tuesday 😉


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Happy kidding! I hope you have smooth sailing and you can just sit back and cuddle all the babies you will be having.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh, you will be so busy, you wont mind. Just keep thinking of all those amazing snuggles you are going to get. Its going to be like Christmas. Suprise inside the wraping!🤣😂💞


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Happy kidding!! I hope all of your girls have smooth deliveries to healthy kids! I also hope this year will be your year for lots of doelings! 🥰🎀


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wishing you a smooth kidding weekend! 
Hoping for doelings for you!!
The two boys are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing all the kids! Praying for easy deliveries!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Happy kidding, and I'll be thinking pink for you.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Two does have been yelling nonstop since I got home from work, so I'm hoping they'll wait until daylight tomorrow but I'll be doing a couple of nighttime checks just in case. They're two of my favorite does (and the two who each gave me 4 bucks last year) so I'm extra anxious for them!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sending pink prayers your way


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Well she didn't wait until daylight, but my favorite doe just had 3 girls and a big healthy boy 💕


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I'm glad she gave you some girls!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s amazing! Congratulations. At least if she wasn’t going to wait until daylight, she made up for it with giving you some girls this time.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations, I am so glad you got your wish!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay...you got PINK! & blue! So happy for you! Wheres the pictures so All of us can uuuuwww & ahhhhhh! 🤣💖💞😬


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't have good pictures yet because it's hard to get 4 wiggly babies in one photo! But here's the best I've got! A second doe kidded this morning (and had the curtesy to wait until after sunrise) and had buck/doe twins, which puts us at 4 does 4 bucks so far.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Lots of cute babies


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaawwww


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Soooo precious!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful!! 🥰


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations! How fun to have that many babies leaping around.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Those are great photos!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Got a better picture of Doe #2's babies after work today. The little doeling has a heart on her back, it's so cute! Doe #1 kept photobombing with her messy postpartum backside, so I didn't get any good pictures of her kids. She had 3 kids that are black and white (or chocolate and white- her kids tend to end up being chocolate) and one chamoisee. The chamoisee is a surprise because my doe is either buckskin/white or black/white (she has too much white to tell) and the buck was gold with two gold parents, so I was expecting gold kids.

The other two does who were due today don't look like they're going to make it happen, which is a surprise since it's cold and windy and drizzly and the worst weather we've had this week. The one who is due tomorrow also doesn't look like she's got anything planned.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Calistar said:


> Well she didn't wait until daylight, but my favorite doe just had 3 girls and a big healthy boy 💕


Excellent ratio, what a good girl.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Calistar said:


> View attachment 224350
> 
> 
> Got a better picture of Doe #2's babies after work today. The little doeling has a heart on her back, it's so cute! Doe #1 kept photobombing with her messy postpartum backside, so I didn't get any good pictures of her kids. She had 3 kids that are black and white (or chocolate and white- her kids tend to end up being chocolate) and one chamoisee. The chamoisee is a surprise because my doe is either buckskin/white or black/white (she has too much white to tell) and the buck was gold with two gold parents, so I was expecting gold kids.
> ...


" Mom. Why is the alien using that shiny thing on me? And why doesnt it have eats?"
Mom... "sssshhhh dont look. It might clear your memory. And why are you staring?"


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

They are so cute! I love that small heart on the little one’s back.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Precious! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

There hasn't been any more excitement, but it looks like one of my FFs will probably go today. She's been a little chatty this morning and her udder is looking pretty full.

In the meantime, has anyone seen this before? One buck kid's ears have dropped, his sister has one ear erect and one droopy, and a kid from another litter has an ear tip that's drooping. All kids were born with normal, erect ears. What's going on?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

My myotonics are born that way. Unless thet are singles. Personally I think its how they were laying inside Mom. My kidds usually straighten out in a week or so.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I've had them born that way, but these guys were born normal and developed the flop later. I'm stumped. Mineral issue? Does have free access to Sweetlix Magnum Milk, so that seems unlikely. Weather issue? It's been cold and windy, but I'm in California, so "cold" is mid-60's with the coldest night this week being 32, so hardly extreme conditions. Dams of both litters have kidded before and kids have had normal ears, and my third litter this year has normal ears. Hopefully they prick back up on their own!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I can’t help you with the floppy ears issue but it sure makes them cute!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I can’t help you with the floppy ears issue but it sure makes them cute!


I don't mind it on the one that's destined to be a weather, but my baby girls are going to be performance animals and I don't know how floppy ears would impact their appraisal scores 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Selenium can do that.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll try giving these kids a dollop of Replamin and see if that does anything. My does have Sweetlix Magnum Milk free choice and I leave out cobalt and selenium blocks to supplement (I'm afraid of using something like Bose and overdoing it) so I feel like they're doing pretty well in minerals, but you never know.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh and my second FF that I'm waiting on is also acting like she'll kid soon. But probably not until the middle of the night 🤦‍♀️ I'm trying to take it easy and relax today because 1) it's windy and disgusting outside and 2) I figure I'll be up at some point during the night delivering babies. This second doe is really wide in the rear and between the hocks, so I'm hoping her kids just fall right out 😂


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

So the second FF ended up kidding first and had 2 does and a buck. And that first kid must have fallen right out because she had it in the ground and mostly dry before I even noticed!

The FF who has been acting vocal all day just had hers a few minutes before midnight. Poor thing had big buck/doe twins with enormous heads. Mama is wattles and one baby has wattles too.

Just 2 more does left (and another one in 3 weeks.) One is day 147 and one is day 148. There's a 2F who looks like she's probably carrying triplets, and a little 4F who looks like she's just got a single or maybe really small twins.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd also like to give a shout-out to my insulated carhartt coveralls, my Berne chore coat, my headlamp beanie, and the only slightly worn socks I inherited from my late father. The coveralls have been in my "kidding wardrobe" since last year and they are a game changer! No more changing out of warm pajamas and into cold grungy barn clothes with mysterious wet stains on the knees to do late-night kid checks! The coveralls go over the entire pajama ensemble and are thick enough to keep me warm during the frigid California springtime 😆 And they're thick enough so those mysterious wet stains don't soak through to my pajamas. The Berne chore coat is cozy and has a zillion pockets and is my favorite piece of outerwear I've ever owned, and headlamp beanies are quite frankly the best invention since sliced bread. And the old socks, well, it turns out that men's socks are way thicker and warmer than women's socks and I didn't know what I was missing out on 😂 Having good clothing makes such a big difference when you're out at 1 am waiting for your doe to pass that damn placenta and let her kids nurse so you can finally go to bed! 🤪


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Congratulations on the new babies! Can’t wait to see pics. And that does sound like the perfect kidding ensemble.  Now hopefully you can go get some rest.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! The right gear makes all the difference! And it's usually better if it's the men's version


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Can’t wait to see the pictures!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

o ya congrats! since you are having such a good doeling year- i have four oak apple vivace bucklings -hint hint hint. cant wait for more photos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

